# Here is one, property pres contractor, read the bottom no experience required.



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Benchmark Preservation Services LLC is currently recruiting vendors in the state of MD, PA, VA, NJ, DE who can perform the following types of jobs:
rekeys (specific key codes are used by each customer)
install lockboxes
debris removal
janitorial cleaning
lawn maint & landscaping
general hanyman services & repairs
pool maint & Boarding
window & door board ups
other misc duties as required
full rehabs

REQUIREMENTS FOR CONSIDERATION:
General Liability Ins - must have within 60 days after starting
internet / scanning / emailing / faxing capabilities 
digital camera to take before, during, & after pics of EACH JOB
fill out all vendor related paperwork 
cell phone & transportation (truck, van)
basic tools

You don't need any experience in this field, we will train the correct persons for this position. 
**CONTRACTING POSITION ONLY, NO IN HOUSE POSITIONS AVAILABLE**

Thanks
Benchmark Preservation Services, LLC 
:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Apr 13, 2012)

See anybody can do it:clap:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

Anybody with lots of money who plans on making little to nothing for their work and effort.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> See anybody can do it:clap:


Hey dirtylittlewhitebithows the house framing going for you?:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Apr 13, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> You don't need any experience in this field, we will train the correct persons for this position.
> **CONTRACTING POSITION ONLY, NO IN HOUSE POSITIONS AVAILABLE**


:whistling See anybody can do it:clap:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> Benchmark Preservation Services LLC is currently recruiting vendors in the state of MD, PA, VA, NJ, DE who can perform the following types of jobs:
> rekeys (specific key codes are used by each customer)
> install lockboxes
> debris removal
> ...


compensation, three fiddy pr hr:laughing:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

The reason they don't want experienced folks is they know that a fng will be more likely to work for the pennies on the dollar they plan on paying.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> The reason they don't want experienced folks is they know that a fng will be more likely to work for the pennies on the dollar they plan on paying.


And they will do everything they are told where us veterans know better than to do certain things.....


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

BPWY said:


> The reason they don't want experienced folks is they know that a fng will be more likely to work for the pennies on the dollar they plan on paying.


It rubs the lotion on the skin or else it gets the hose again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> And they will do everything they are told where us veterans know better than to do certain things.....


Yes I'm thinking this is the reason for "No experience needed" or wanted in this case.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> And they will do everything they are told where us veterans know better than to do certain things.....






No doubt, then they can pin it all on the FNG's insurance.


----------

